

How Hamiltonians can help to understand billiards in spheroids - pldpld
https://plus.google.com/+RefurioAnachro/posts/Q2nDr5phZfQ?pid=6061162750426471778&oid=115434895453136495635

======
jugad
The article reads like something that a computer generated program for fake
scientific paper generation would produce. I understood almost nothing.

Can anyone ELI5?

------
acqq
More readable (but still somewhat annoying, it's on Google Plus) link to the
post is:

[https://plus.google.com/+RefurioAnachro/posts/Q2nDr5phZfQ](https://plus.google.com/+RefurioAnachro/posts/Q2nDr5phZfQ)

